# Best mangaka in terms of art



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, generic thread, repeated thread, there's a similar one in front page blah blah blah, but hey, it's not like mods care about it anyway.

So basically what title says. Also, give an example of your favorite mangaka's art.

So I'll start with Samura


*Spoiler*: __ 









Miura wishes he could draw like that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know about best, but I like the art in Veritas and Xblade. I also like the the art in Oh Greats works, but I don't like the storys he does.

Also, in before OPtards come and raid this thread.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2009)

By 'Best' I mean, what's your favorite. It's obvious that you can't have the "best" in an objective way.

Also, examples are welcome. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Obvious choices include Inoue and Miura:



edit:

Forgot to upload Berserk:


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2009)

Any stupid jackass can draw in photo-realistic style. Just go to Devart, type in your favorite character, and find a dozen of them.

What makes a great manga artist is their expressions, dynamic, and flexibility.

That sounds like an Oda argument but it's not lol.

I fancy Nobuhiro Watsuki myself. I also give Inoue some points, but his art is too soulless for my taste. Like something a computer drew (and, in fact, it partially is).



Ganishka said:


> Forgot to upload Berserk:


Don't put forth a mangaka on the strength of their background art - all mangaka have assistants to do that, and a hugely complex and detailed background is just the results of one (or more) assistant(s) being dedicated solely to it.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 18, 2009)

Out of manga I've read those 2 mangas have the best art.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue said:


> Don't put forth a mangaka on the strength of their background art - all mangaka have assistants to do that, and a hugely complex and detailed background is just the results of one (or more) assistant(s) being dedicated solely to it.



Miura doesn't have assistants.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue said:


> Any stupid jackass can draw in photo-realistic style.


Indeed.

Now that you mention it that pic lacks expression too.


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2009)

Ganishka said:


> Miura doesn't have assistants.



I'd believe it only because Hirano didn't for the first few volumes of Hellsing, but gimme source.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 18, 2009)

Katsura Masakazu; Zetman


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2009)

In before saint seiya


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue said:


> I'd believe it only because Hirano didn't for the first few volumes of Hellsing, but gimme source.



My bad.  He currently has 5 assistants, from the period that the spread I posted was from. When he started however, and was in his lonely Idol Master phase, he didn't have any. I cannot find the source though, it's somewhere on the SkullKnight forums, I'm sure.


Do these qualify as "background images" too?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Oh and incoming "soulless" Inoue art:


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Xblade(Shiki Satoshi)  has some good art, atleast character design wise. Backrounds are kind of lacking though.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 18, 2009)

Ganishka said:


> My bad.  He currently has 5 assistants, from the period that the spread I posted was from. When he started however, and was in his lonely Idol Master phase, he didn't have any. I cannot find the source though, it's somewhere on the SkullKnight forums, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Do these qualify as "background images" too?
> ...


It doesn't matter how many assistants an artist have. The idea was all done by the mangaka and everything was supervised by him. Assistants exist to make the process of creation faster but the art is still under the name of the main artist. That art was done by Miura and the credits goes to him. Trying to diminish his credits just because he has assistants is, at least, silly.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have access to images right now but I have to mention Obata (Death Note artist)


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

Yoshihiro Togashi.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 19, 2009)

I do not know but Oda's art/drawings are pretty damn cool but I would not hold him as the top.  I have always liked Hiroya Oku (Gantz), Naoki Urasawa.(20th CB, Monster, PLUTO) and Kentarō Miura (Berserk) felt like their work fit the theme of their storylines.  I feel some mangaka go too far for art and it does not work well with the rest of the manga but that could just be me.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 19, 2009)

Mori Kaoru

Otoyomegatari


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 19, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Mori Kaoru
> 
> Otoyomegatari




Wow, thats some really detailed art.... I think that this one is the best posted so far.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 19, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Wow, thats some really detailed art.... I think that this one is the best posted so far.



Couple more that I pulled out after that post


----------



## Muah (Jul 19, 2009)

I think one piece has the best art.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 19, 2009)

Gantz, Berserk, oh great works, Soul eater after it gets better. One piece isn´t close to these series naruto has better art than one piece.


----------



## Cerō2 (Jul 19, 2009)

_Toriyama & Oda_


----------



## Macdoggle (Jul 19, 2009)

Of the manga I've read, I've always enjoyed Trigun Maximum's style the most. It's not the most technical-lifelike kinda drawing style but I always found it pleasing to look at.


----------



## Blue (Jul 19, 2009)

Re: Hiroya Oku (Gantz) and Ogure Ito:



> When creating the chapters from the manga, the author Hiroya Oku first makes a draft of the pages. He then creates 3D models of the characters and backgrounds on his computers. Once done, Oku scans the characters draws he made in the 3D models, and the backgrounds are reduced to lines. Finally, he then adds tone to the pages and colors them, and starts adding sound effects as well as dialogues.


Ogure does the same thing.
Soulless Roboart is soulless D:



Amōr said:


> _Toriyama & Oda_


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't read many mangas but from the ones I have read Oda and Urasawa have the best art.


----------



## Cerō2 (Jul 19, 2009)

_Not into photo-realism art._


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't read much manga, nor do I know that much about art, but I love the art in Death Note and Vampire Knight. 

The art in Death Note is very clear and detailed, not blurry. The pictures are not messy either. The shading under L's eyes and the design of the Shinigami characters is wonderful.
I posted.
I posted.

The art in Vampire Knight is just charming to me. I like that the pictures in the manga looks a bit like they're drawn, not printed, so to speak. 
I posted.
I posted.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge
Zetman
Berserk
Vagabond
GTO art now is very awsome
Veritas


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Bastard! and Saint Seiya(Whichever manga).Berserk as well.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 19, 2009)

Miura's art's awesome.



Oda wishes he could draw ships like this


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 19, 2009)

Berserk
SAO
Air Gear


----------



## snaza (Jul 19, 2009)

watsuki, kenshin/embalming/buso renkin


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2009)

My favourites are Inoue and Miura, and I've always had a soft spot for Claymore's art.

Otherwise, Tsutomu Nihei's art in Abara. 



Love that dark, grimy feel to it, as well as the mastery over drawing these pretty complicated structures.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2009)

I was just gonna say Abara.

Sao has great art and charm in spades, something Gantz especially lacks.


----------



## NVZBlity (Jul 19, 2009)

as far as art goes, I have to pitch Yoon Mi-Kyung for her manhwa, Bride of the Water God. The manhwa consistently shows some ridiculous amount of detail and intricate artwork, which to a great degree is afforded by the fact that it's not a weekly.


----------



## Fran (Jul 19, 2009)

Duo who did Shin Angyo Onshi


*Spoiler*: __ 









Delicious, consistently sexy art.

Kouta Hirano for Hellsing is delicious too.


Nothing beats post-geneiryodan Arc Togashi though


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2009)

My favorite art is from 20CB/Monster. It just works. It matches the stories. 

But I love the art of Shin Angyo Onshi so props to the duo that did that.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 19, 2009)

Havent gotten as far into Bastard! yet at which point the art posted here appears

Which means for me the best mangaka in terms of art is: Miura


----------



## Gecka (Jul 19, 2009)

the guy who did Shin Angyo Onishi


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I was just gonna say Abara.





The series is great as it is, but I really wish it was longer. There isn't much around like it.

...

I wanna reread it now


----------



## Mish (Jul 19, 2009)

Full moon wo sagashite had very good art.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 19, 2009)

Inoue Takahiko?s art is not too shabby.


----------



## Tay (Jul 20, 2009)

Not the best, but I have always enjoyed the art in Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 20, 2009)

i always enjoy katsura hoshino's art in d.gray-man .


----------



## Munken (Jul 20, 2009)

Tsutomu Takahashi


----------



## Cochise (Jul 20, 2009)

_Makoto Yukimura - Vinland Saga_

I can't believe he has not been mentioned yet. I love the expressions he gives his characters, the feeling and emotion they carry to the reader is incredible. It's something he's always been good at, the oneshot _Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_ portrayed emotion well, but he's perfected his craft in Vinland. I have not read _Planetes_, so I can't really comment fully on it, but Makoto deserves mention for Vinland Saga at least.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2009)

_Park Joong-Ki
Satoshi Urushihara
Kentarō Miura
Masami Kurumada
Tsutomu Nihei
Takehiko Inoue
Makoto Yukimura_

Anything by these fuckers I'm down with.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 20, 2009)

masashi kishimoto for me


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 20, 2009)

*- Saki Otoh, Nakamura Tomomi; naked ape. *
First admired them through their Naruto doujinshi. Known for the manga series _Switch_ and _Doll_.

- *Satsuki Igarashi, Nanase Ohkawa, Tsubaki Nekoi, Mokona; CLAMP*
Liked them from _CCS_ and _TRC_ manga.

*- Yun Kouga*
I love the style of _Loveless_.


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 20, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> masashi kishimoto for me



You'd best be trolling boy. Not that he's a bad artist, but a lot of bland character designs.  Also, there's just a lot of better artists, but whatever, it's your opinion.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Great and Takehiko Inoue for me. Oh Great series suck, but they have damn tasty art.


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 20, 2009)

When I saw this topic, I immediately thought to Masashi Tanaka who created the manga Gon(not to be confused with the hero of Hunter x Hunter), the adventures of a little dinosaur, and it's very very precisely in the drawing style, so much so that there is no needs for the author to put dialog bubbles ^^



That's very beautiful too, isn't it ? ^^


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 20, 2009)

death note 
berserk 
claymore (gantz is good,but computer=noooooo)


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Breaker. - Jeon Keuk-jin

And Vagabond.- Takehiko Inoue


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2009)

hey that's Gon of Tekken...awesome


----------



## Cipher (Jul 20, 2009)

I just finished BLAME! yesterday.  Tsutomu Nihei's human faces could use a bit of work, but the architecture is amazing:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> hey that's Gon of Tekken...awesome



Yeah right


----------



## Superstars (Jul 21, 2009)

Akira Toriyama, and his protege's... Oda Eiichiro, Masashi Kishimoto, and Kubo Tite are the best manga's I've seen drawn.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Great
Masashi Kishimoto
Kubo
Oda Eiichiro

i dont read alot of manga......


----------



## TadloS (Jul 21, 2009)

Ikeda Akihisa
Kawashita Mizuki


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Akira Toriyama, and his protege's... Oda Eiichiro, Masashi Kishimoto, and Kubo Tite are the best manga's I've seen drawn.



Something tells me they're the only you've seen.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Something tells me they're the only you've seen.



Don't be harsh. He doesn't know it better.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2009)

Jyoji "George" Morikawa of Haijime No Ippo easily takes the crown for best weekly manga artist.

No manga I've seen compares in art unless they're monthly or more releases, and even then he can give them a run for their money. He's perfectly balanced cute attractive character design with dynamic movement.

Shows what 20 years of drawing the same comic can do.


----------



## Lovux The Great (Jul 21, 2009)

There are several well-drawn mangas out there, but as for myself, I have two favourite artists whose art make me indecisive when reading their respective works - in an "Oh my God, I SO want to continue reading and find out what's going to happen, but I just HAVE to look at this cool panel just five more minutes because it looks so friggin' awesome! What am I supposed to do?!" kind of way. 

The first one is *Samura Hiroaki*, which I have loved for six years or so. You all know who he is, so no further elaboration is needed.  Long Live Samura-senseeeiii!!! 

The second one is one I came to love just recently, and that is *Ayamine Rando*, the artist of Get Backers. His character designs aren’t super unique, but he makes them look much better than they really are in the way he shades them, controls the flow in hair and clothes, and also how he tells the story (picture composition etc). Seriously, some of the effects used in Get Backers make the series look like a shoujo manga! Albeit a VERY well-drawn and detailed one. 



*Spoiler*: _Some exotic disguises_ 






 


*Spoiler*: _Bishies, bishies and more bi- is that a pair of boobs?_ 




See the feathers? I told you it was a shoujo manga!


 




But as much as I envy Ayamine-sensei's talents, I still don't think he's particularly good at _colouring_ his pictures. Sure he does it better than me, but the colours he uses are always... very, very light, if not pale. Maybe I think this because I prefer stronger colours, but still - it's at black/white and all nuances of gray where he's at his best! 

So yeah, Samura Hiroaki (_especially_ him!) and Ayamine Rando = LOVE. For me, at least.


----------



## Sen (Jul 21, 2009)

Yang Kyung-Il (Shin Angyo Onshi)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crowe (Jul 21, 2009)

If you have been long enough, you know my obsession with The Ravages of Time. I do think Chen Mou is one of the best artists, he's not a mangaka but I think you included all kind of man(ga/hua/hwa) artists and not just the Japanese ones.

The art is much better quality irl, the scanning does take away much but it still great.


mistah pek said:


> *The Ravages of Time*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ravages of Time.<33~~_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 21, 2009)

Yoshihiro Togashi is the best by far his art and details are awesome it's like he cares so much to make every page looking like a master piece made by angels and he works so hard in made them that he even took a break from his art because his level takes too much energy.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

well this manga has one of the top arts ever:



*Spoiler*: __ 




Online Stream 4

Online Stream 4

Online Stream 4


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Pek has it right; all of you who're posting backgrounds and matte paintings with no characters might take note of what he chose to show of Ravages of Time.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Something tells me they're the only you've seen.



That something is wrong cause I've read YYH, Rurouni Kenshin, Tengo Tenge [Dropped it because it is garbage], Guyver, Yugioh, Saint Seiya, Case Closed, the list goes on..

Those four manga akas have the best looking characters I've seen.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

What manga is that in the OP?

It is relevent to my interests.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori said:


> What manga is that in the OP?
> 
> It is relevent to my interests.



The pic in the OP isn't from a manga. It's from an artbook by the mangaka of _Blade of the Immortal_.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

Then my interest has vanished.

Also, I want to nominate Hiroshi Takahashi for his Suzuran series aka Crows, Worst etc..

I love his art if only for his fashion. It's the only manga I've seen where the characters wear different clothes every day and have hair cuts/style changes, just like IRL. I love the realness of the characters (not to be confused with "realism" of the art).

It's the only manga I've ever taken style tips off too <3


----------



## emROARS (Jul 21, 2009)

Most things by CLAMP I think are beautiful for appearing as 2D images.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The pic in the OP isn't from a manga. It's from an artbook by the mangaka of _Blade of the Immortal_.


It's a shame I can't post the other pics from the artbook though  There are so much better ones....


Sasori said:


> Then my interest has vanished.


Regain your interesting may be easy if I post one of the manga's panels or spreads...

I just need to find will to go through 20 volumes and find the best one... Which will probably get me banned 


Sasori said:


> Also, I want to nominate Hiroshi Takahashi for his Suzuran series aka Crows, Worst etc..
> 
> I love his art if only for his fashion. It's the only manga I've seen where the characters wear different clothes every day and have hair cuts/style changes, just like IRL. I love the realness of the characters (not to be confused with "realism" of the art).
> 
> It's the only manga I've ever taken style tips off too <3


Worst is the best.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 22, 2009)

Hirohiko Araki's my favourite atm. 
And of course there are Miura and Inoue and some other people that I can't remember right now.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 24, 2009)

Subjectively?

Kishiro and Tezuka are probably my favorites, with Hagiwara and Inoue not far behind.

REAL's art is fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Munken said:


> Tsutomu Takahashi


What manga?

And I don't understand what is wrong with CG art?

It takes quite alot of skill using CG too you know.

But what should that matter, the end product is all I care about, CG or handrawn, as long as it looks sexy I don't care.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I haven't read much manga, nor do I know that much about art, but I love the art in Death Note and Vampire Knight.
> 
> The art in Death Note is very clear and detailed, not blurry. The pictures are not messy either. The shading under L's eyes and the design of the Shinigami characters is wonderful.
> him
> ...



 

on topic

There different Category of art 

sor for realism i'd say 
Inoue Takehiko Vagabond 

And for the more animated stuff (though for the animated stuff each author really have there own style. i guess im just putting this category here to get one piece in it one way or another lol)
Eiichiro Oda One Piece.

i cant forget about gantz XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

Blue said:


> Re: Hiroya Oku (Gantz) and Ogure Ito:
> 
> 
> Ogure does the same thing.
> Soulless Roboart is soulless D:



It's almost as if artists are using new mediums to streamline a process to get the best and most consistent results.


Urasawa is my favorite.


----------



## Litho (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know THAT many manga, but personally I LOVED the art AND character design in:

*Berserk* (no scans needed i guess)
*Dragonball* (no scans needed i guess)
*Death Note* (but the scans online are very often pour quality)
http://www.onemanga.com/Death_Note/107/16/

http://www.onemanga.com/Death_Note/107/16/

http://www.onemanga.com/Death_Note/107/16/
*Holyland and Suicide Island*(Kouji Mori)

http://www.onemanga.com/Death_Note/107/16/ lol

http://www.onemanga.com/Death_Note/107/16/
*Variante*: 


Also, Naruto has some nice character designs. Itachi and Gaara look pretty epic to me, for example.

EDIT: The artistic awesomeness that is Southpark pwns all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Berserk and Naruto in the same sentence, putting them on similar levels of preference.

WHAT.


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yukito Kishiro in GUNNM

Tsutomu Nihei in BLAME!

Miura in BERSERK


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Great-Tenjou Tenge/Air Gear
Kazushi Hagiwara-Bastard!
Masakazu Katsura-Zetman
Berserk-Kentaro Miura
KIM Dong-hoon-Veritas
Tohru Fujisawa-Great Teacher Onizuka
Akihisa Ikeda-Rosario to Vampire


----------



## Munken (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> What manga?



Jiraishin

**


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Someone give me a manga with Gantz level CG realism art that has alot of fap material.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 27, 2009)

katsuhiro otomo - akira
kentaro miura - berserk
takehiko inoue - vagabond


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Someone give me a manga with Gantz level CG realism art that has alot of fap material.



I doubt you'll find CG realism in hentai.

Otherwise, Inu is a rising hentai star, has a few good ones out. Look on fakku.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 27, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


>



Why the facepalm?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I doubt you'll find CG realism in hentai.
> 
> Otherwise, Inu is a rising hentai star, has a few good ones out. Look on fakku.


Thanks for the tip.


----------

